# Callaway's German Travel Log - Glückliches Neues Jahr!



## Lio Fotia (Nov 9, 2014)

Hallo. My name is Lina. I'm known as Callaway (Formally C a l l a w a y) on TBT. Next month I am officially (after several months of delays and setbacks) moving to Germany. I wanted somewhere to log my travels; leading up to, going to, landing in and exploring the beautiful country of Germany and the amazing continent of Europe.

I wanna give some background on myself because I'm a lame butt.

I was born here.






I tiny little Island chain just east of Australia, formerly know as Aoteroa, South New Wales (but we don't talk about that lol) and then finally... New Zealand. It's known for the Kiwi Bird, Rugby, LOTR, The Haka, The friendliest people south of the equator, and Sheep. Lots of ****ing sheep.

I grew up here






This is Wellington, the capital of NZ.
















It was a really cool place to live.

Then when I was 15, my American born Mother divorced my Australian Father and decided to move us to Texas...






I was horrified. I thought I was gonna be stuck in an Outback like setting with americans who drove rusted out cars, had a plethora of guns, and  wouldn't understand me and would be HORRIBLE to me. (literally, I still get told to speak english by Americans when I have my accent. =o =)

But despite my protests and fear, Mum moved us to an actually pretty cool city!






Austin, Texas.

I went to highschool Here






It wasn't so bad, honestly. I enjoyed my friends and they enjoyed me. I got asked a lot of questions about Australia and my friends would correct anyone saying "She's from _NEW ZEALAND_ you uncultured swine" and pull me away in a huff. I loved them.

Upon graduation, I went to this University.






University of Texas in Austin

Graduated.

Now I'm moving here.






Vilseck, Germany.

Lemme show you something cool and a little WTF.






I have gotten used to living in a big state... Now? I'm returning to a small country. Mind Blowing, eh?

Anyway. 

Last bit before I sign off.

This is my 7 year old Daughter, Piper.






She was born in October 7 years ago (duh) and is a very important part of my story. She's not going with me to Germany right away, she's staying behind with my mother to finish out her school year and get summer tutoring in German before she comes over.

I'll miss her ;;.

SO anyway, I will be writing updates here as they come. The first bits might be dull. It'll be about flight dates and appointments and getting things in order (Might show off my new swanky luggage wooooooo) :U But stick around! It will get better <3 you'll see.​


----------



## Goth (Nov 9, 2014)

I will definitely be reading these and looking forward to them


----------



## Tessie (Nov 9, 2014)

Ooh this is so exciting! 

Germany is an absolutely beautiful country, it has an amazing landscape. A terrible history, but it shouldn't blind the fact that it still is beautiful.

I'll be looking forward to your logs )
I can't imagine how much you'll miss your daughter, but it will be so exciting when she arrives!  

How come you are moving to Germany btw? I don't think I saw a reason in your post...


----------



## Lio Fotia (Nov 9, 2014)

Tessie said:


> Ooh this is so exciting!
> 
> Germany is an absolutely beautiful country, it has an amazing landscape. A terrible history, but it shouldn't blind the fact that it still is beautiful.
> 
> ...



*Free University* for American Exchange students.


----------



## Chibi.Hoshi (Nov 9, 2014)

Good luck on your trip. I'll be coming in and out of this thread to read the updates. ^^;
I hope you and your daughter get reunited soon after you leave. I'm guessing probably a few months till you have to go back and take her over?


----------



## Lio Fotia (Nov 9, 2014)

Chibi.Hoshi said:


> Good luck on your trip. I'll be coming in and out of this thread to read the updates. ^^;
> I hope you and your daughter get reunited soon after you leave. I'm guessing probably a few months till you have to go back and take her over?



She'll actually be flying with my Mum and Step-dad to Germany late summer 2015. They will stay for a bit, and then Piper will move into the house I'll be renting and my parents will leave. I'll enroll her in the school on the US Army Base that's nearby.


----------



## Chibi.Hoshi (Nov 9, 2014)

C a l l a w a y said:


> She'll actually be flying with my Mum and Step-dad to Germany late summer 2015. They will stay for a bit, and then Piper will move into the house I'll be renting and my parents will leave. I'll enroll her in the school on the US Army Base that's nearby.


Ah, I was thinking perhaps your family would be take her over. I hope you and Piper enjoy Germany. ^^


----------



## Gabby (Nov 9, 2014)

Wow! All the pictures you posted were really pretty, it's so cool you've lived in so many places. Your daughter is absolutely adorable. I'll definitely be reading the travel logs!


----------



## Lio Fotia (Nov 9, 2014)

Bought winter clothes for Germany.





I call this one Grandma Special





I call this the rockin Hoodie. (It has built in headphones)

Just a start because ALL MY WINTER CLOTHES ARE IN GERMANY RN.


----------



## Chibi.Hoshi (Nov 9, 2014)

C a l l a w a y said:


> Bought winter clothes for Germany.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Haha brilliant.


----------



## Cuppycakez (Nov 9, 2014)

OMG!!! Awesome! I want to visit Germany! Lucky you!  

I'll be reading these!  I hope you have an easy flight and all!

- - - Post Merge - - -

And 
RAAAAAAAAAAA
ZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZ
LLLLLLLLLLLLLLEEEEEEEEEEEEEE
SSSSSSSSSS


----------



## Lio Fotia (Nov 9, 2014)

When I get paid Friday I'm gonna go out and do a huge shopping spree. Gonna get a few more jumpers and a thick winter jacket.


----------



## Jawile (Nov 9, 2014)

Hey, nice! I'm currently learning German. I can't wait to read about your travels!


----------



## Juudai (Nov 9, 2014)

ooh, you're finally about to make the big move, huh?
I wish ya the best, Calla. Be sure you take care of yourself and all~


----------



## Cardbored (Nov 9, 2014)

Germany's nice, but the winter can be a drag sometimes. It wasn't so bad last year, but the year before...
Anyway, Vilseck's pretty small, you shouldn't expect much there. The other base nearby (Graf) has a nicer BX, and it's a lot bigger compared to Vilseck. I think Amberg is over a half hour drive and worth a visit. If you feel like it you can take the train in Vilseck to Nuremberg. The city's really nice, and the castle has an amazing view. The thing is getting to the castle might be a pain since the path leading to it's a little uphill.


----------



## Lio Fotia (Nov 9, 2014)

Cardbored said:


> Germany's nice, but the winter can be a drag sometimes. It wasn't so bad last year, but the year before...
> Anyway, Vilseck's pretty small, you shouldn't expect much there. The other base nearby (Graf) has a nicer BX, and it's a lot bigger compared to Vilseck. I think Amberg is over a half hour drive and worth a visit. If you feel like it you can take the train in Vilseck to Nuremberg. The city's really nice, and the castle has an amazing view. The thing is getting to the castle might be a pain since the path leading to it's a little uphill.



Awww hell. I'm a spoilt city girl. But I shall endure, I suppose. I'll probably be doing a lot of travel because I'm not one to sit still in a small town with nothing to do. I want to go to Nuremberg and Prague and... My list is long and will require a lot of travel and my passport will be covered in stamps by the time I return. Piper's as well. Hehe.


----------



## windfall (Nov 9, 2014)

Looks awesome. Really looking forward to reading about your travels! I've always wanted to travel to Europe. Have a blast! How long will you be there for?


----------



## Lio Fotia (Nov 9, 2014)

windfall said:


> Looks awesome. Really looking forward to reading about your travels! I've always wanted to travel to Europe. Have a blast! How long will you be there for?



3 years.


----------



## Elise (Nov 10, 2014)

I love Germany! I learnt German all through high school and into university and I'm actually going back at the end of the year for the first time since my exchange 5 years ago. Good luck! 

Oh and sorry if this is annoying/unwanted but I couldn't help noticing that the German in your signature is a tiny bit grammatically incorrect. It should be 'K?nnen Sie Deutsch sprechen' because the modal verb moves the other verb to the end of the sentence. Just thought you might find the tip helpful! Sorry again if you don't.


----------



## Lio Fotia (Nov 10, 2014)

Elise said:


> I love Germany! I learnt German all through high school and into university and I'm actually going back at the end of the year for the first time since my exchange 5 years ago. Good luck!
> 
> Oh and sorry if this is annoying/unwanted but I couldn't help noticing that the German in your signature is a tiny bit grammatically incorrect. It should be 'K?nnen Sie Deutsch sprechen' because the modal verb moves the other verb to the end of the sentence. Just thought you might find the tip helpful! Sorry again if you don't.



Thank you. I'll fix it. I'm still learning German so any little bit helps.


----------



## Cadbberry (Nov 10, 2014)

Looks like  a lot of fun, you and your family are a bunch of cuties!!! Glad your having a bunch of fun~


----------



## Lio Fotia (Nov 10, 2014)

Bought two long sleeve jumpers today






I love this knit jumper, it's cute.





This my friends is CASHMERE. (it's purple, you just can't tell)

How much did I spend? 7.50 total.

Thank you Goodwill.

WINTER SHIRTS FOR GERMANY (for the first few days) ACQUIRED.

Now all I need are some winter boots and a freakin Parka.


----------



## Lio Fotia (Dec 18, 2014)

I know I have not posted in here in some time... it has been a battle to get my plane tickets in a timely manner and I have been busy trying to get everything in order. I also bought Luggage!






Isn't it cute? It's like a 1000 dollar luggage I got for 150 bargain. That's something you have to brag about, I'm sorry. I'm going home for christmas this week, and I wanna make sure I don't leave anything behind so I've been packing and repacking a lot.





This is my passport cover/holder thing. Cute hu? I love Monet so much and this is my favourite painting by him. 






Finally, my new glasses. I look like **** because I recently woke up. sorry.

anyway. I'll be updating more often now that I am in the final stages of moving to Germany.


----------



## Lio Fotia (Dec 18, 2014)

*GOT MY TICKETS! I LEAVE THIS WEEKEND ON THE 21st WOOOOOO*

Expect lots of pictures from this weekend when I fly!


----------



## Truffle (Dec 21, 2014)

Happy December 21st! Hopefully jet lag doesn't hit you too hard. My flight to Germany was overnight and I couldn't sleep because I was so excited. 

(By the way - did you ever get the PM message that I sent you?)


----------



## Monster (Dec 21, 2014)

Currently a junior taking a AP german course for highschool. I would love to go there one day...


----------



## Lio Fotia (Dec 23, 2014)

Truffle said:


> Happy December 21st! Hopefully jet lag doesn't hit you too hard. My flight to Germany was overnight and I couldn't sleep because I was so excited.
> 
> (By the way - did you ever get the PM message that I sent you?)



Omg the flight was horrific and long and the baby behind me cried most of the 8 hours we flew. I hate flying. 

I don't know. Send it again! My inbox is always open. 



MonsterXA said:


> Currently a junior taking a AP german course for highschool. I would love to go there one day...



I wanted so bad to take German but my mother said I would never use it. Now I'll be living in Germany for 3 years and I'm mad my mother wouldn't let me take German.  Lol


----------



## Punchy-kun (Dec 24, 2014)

If I may ask why Germany? Or was that just random?


----------



## Lio Fotia (Dec 24, 2014)

My first meal in Deutschland.






Ham egg cheese breakfast things on Brot. Brot is amazing I took one bite and almost melted.

I'm going to nuremberg tomorrow and going to take my camera and take a million pictures just you wait. Tomorrow will have christmas updates all around.​


Punchy-kun said:


> If I may ask why Germany? Or was that just random?



Why not?


----------



## Chibi.Hoshi (Dec 24, 2014)

Crap, now you made me hungry Lina.



Punchy-kun said:


> If I may ask why Germany? Or was that just random?


She said this on the first page if I remember.


----------



## BiggKitty (Dec 24, 2014)

Chibi.Hoshi said:


> Crap, now you made me hungry Lina.
> 
> 
> She said this on the first page if I remember.



No, Callaway has never said why she is going to Germany for 3 years, or not that I have read anywhere.


----------



## Lio Fotia (Dec 24, 2014)

*Why I am in Germany:*

I'm a dependent to a US Army Soldier, and he was deployed to Germany. Because I am his dependent, I have been moved to Germany. :3

;; I won't be going to nuremberg tomorrow after all, which makes me sad. I don't have the euro to go.​


----------



## Athros (Dec 28, 2014)

Ahh I love Germany. My father is from Germany (which makes me half German) but I live in Denmark. I wish you the best of luck! Alles Gute!


----------



## Lio Fotia (Dec 29, 2014)

It's been snowing in Germany. Can't get anywhere, but the snow is pretty!



Spoiler:  SNOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOW


----------



## Lio Fotia (Dec 31, 2014)

First snow man I have ever made. *Ever*​


----------



## Chibi.Hoshi (Dec 31, 2014)

Snow!!


----------



## Lio Fotia (Dec 31, 2014)

Chibi.Hoshi said:


> Snow!!



We got 7 inches. xnx


----------



## Lio Fotia (Dec 31, 2014)

*Gl?ckliches Neues Jahr!*

HAPPY NEW YEARS FROM GERMANY! 2015!​


----------



## CR33P (Dec 31, 2014)

so jealous, it hasn't snowed and sticked where i am for a couple years
i hate the desert.


----------

